# Uhhh lol how much can a gold regrow???



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Uhh long story short, my divider broke and my gold rhom took a bite out of my gold spilo. Question I have is he took off the tail and a little bit more. Just wondering how much he can grow back. I don't want him to die, this sucks. Damn divider sank a little and I figured he jumped over and the rhom got himself a piece.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Here is a pic of what he looks like.
View attachment 66315


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

if it was just the tail I would say he was gonna be fine, but that looks like a sizeable part of flesh has gone aswell. It may be best to euthanaise him, as I cant see him coming back from that.

Sorry!!


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

well, it's either give him a chance or feed him to the rhom, or my piraya. In my way of thinking. Predators should die by predators. Not trying to be cruel, but I think it's fair in the cosmic sense lol


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

> It may be best to euthanaise him, as I cant see him coming back from that.
> 
> Sorry!!


yeah this would be best



> well, it's either give him a chance or feed him to the rhom, or my piraya. In my way of thinking. Predators should die by predators. Not trying to be cruel, but I think it's fair in the cosmic sense lol


no, the fish is already in alot of pain..feeding him to another fish will just be cruel.would you want to be feed to another fish if that was you..no

sorry for you lose tho


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that fish is a goner in my opinion. sorry for what happened to your fish.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

sorry but i too think he wont live very long.....id feed him to your pygos, but then again some people may find that cruel.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

he will not survive.... end his misery one way or another


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

ahhh man, he's still breathing okay, I don't really want to end him but if that is the general opinion.









Ave Maria, gratia plena, Dominus tecum.
Benedicta tu in mulieribus,
et benedictus fructus ventris tui, Iesus.
Sancta Maria, Mater Dei,
ora pro nobis peccatoribus, nunc,
et in hora mortis nostrae.
Amen.


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

ahh sucks man same thing happened to mine cept it was a red


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

if it was all the tail fins i woudl say your ok but his whole tail is gone that will NOT regrow and i dont see him living through the night. put him down as he is already in a lot of pain


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

dude that sucks, say good by to him


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

He's not going to make it.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

id say theres no chance of survival, sorry about your loss.
wes


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> well, it's either give him a chance or feed him to the rhom, or my piraya. In my way of thinking. Predators should die by predators. Not trying to be cruel, but I think it's fair in the cosmic sense lol
> [snapback]1077452[/snapback]​


Sorry for your loss







but i totally agree with you. I would feed him to your pirayas.


----------



## Kamikaze (Apr 5, 2004)

So what did you end up doing euthanaised or feed to your other fish? again sorry for your loss


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

what ended up happening? i hope you werent a sissy and fed him to your pygos


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Well, I went on and went with my gut feeling watching him. But guess what? he's still alive and breathing normal. Soooo I think I'm gonna have to play nurse and hand feed this dude. He was a badass in the begining so I think he's enough of a fighter to pull through.


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

good luck with it hope he pulls through


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

When I bought my first rhom, he had eaten his tankmate (at petstore) worse than that. I asked for him and brought him home to hospital tank. within a couple months his anal fin had grown entirely up where his tail was attached. and he was doing quite well for over 6 months untill i put him in an aquarium that was sealed with wrong silicone. Up untill then he was getting feeders and eating fine.
Here's a crappyP/S of what he really looked like, I never did get pics of the poor thing.

View attachment 66490


Edit* He was a bit nose heavy when resting.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

dr.zoidberg that is the crazyest thing ive heard in a long time!!!

i disagree with your decision crosshair, but hes your fish and i guess Dr.Z gave you some hope


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

feed him to the pygos he's gonna live a life of suffering with a freak anal fin


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

any update on this fella after a week?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> View attachment 66490
> [snapback]1079110[/snapback]​


Damn, he looks like a cross between a Piranha and a Sunfish (Mola mola)








Amazing to hear he survived, though.

Personally, I'd euthanize the fish as well - I'd think chances of a normal life are minimal (despite Pete's story).
But in the end it's your decision: if you decide to give it a try, he'll need a lot of care and dedication for months.
Good look: if you decide to feed him to your other piranha's, please kill it first - the poor thing has gone through enough misery, imo.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Wow, what happend to him???


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

well everybody i work in the same shop as crosshair, and just to let you guys know that he ended up dying about four days down the road. dont know why he really died though he was eating and breathing what seemed to be very normal n e how he died guys thanks for the comments.loss sucks.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> When I bought my first rhom, he had eaten his tankmate (at petstore) worse than that. I asked for him and brought him home to hospital tank. within a couple months his anal fin had grown entirely up where his tail was attached. and he was doing quite well for over 6 months untill i put him in an aquarium that was sealed with wrong silicone. Up untill then he was getting feeders and eating fine.
> Here's a crappyP/S of what he really looked like, I never did get pics of the poor thing.
> 
> View attachment 66490
> ...


That looks PS'd. Why'd you blur all that out? Also looks like it was blurred between the tail and rest of body.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

uhh, that dosnt look very photoshopped


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Phtstrat said:


> That looks PS'd. Why'd you blur all that out? Also looks like it was blurred between the tail and rest of body.
> [snapback]1089013[/snapback]​


Actually, looking at it closely it does look like it has been blurred out in PS. You can see on the very left what looks like where the end of the tail has been blurred, and the different shades between this part and the 'new tail'


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

GlassblowRBPown said:


> uhh, that dosnt look very photoshopped
> [snapback]1089786[/snapback]​


Read the post. He's says


> Here's a crappyP/S of what he really looked like, I never did get pics of the poor thing.


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

learn how to read noobies :rasp:


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I think thats Photshoped look at his tail reflection in the corner,Also you can see some blur in the pics where his tail is SUPPOSE to be.lol :nod:


----------



## maxim1 (Mar 12, 2003)

bmpower007 said:


> I think thats Photshoped look at his tail reflection in the corner,Also you can see some blur in the pics where his tail is SUPPOSE to be.lol :nod:
> [snapback]1090787[/snapback]​


Captain Obvious,
*Read his post!*



Dr.Zoidberg said:


> Here's a crappyP/S of what he really looked like, I never did get pics of the poor thing.
> 
> Edit* He was a bit nose heavy when resting.
> [snapback]1079110[/snapback]​


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

well wooptey doo im retarded


----------

